# 2007 Versa Hatchback - instructions to replace rear light housing



## ekmcquillan (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi There!
I am hoping someone can explain to me very simply how to replace the rear light housing/ case. Someone smashed the red plastic housing while my car was parked. The light works fine. I have the replacement part but am not sure how to take the old one off and install the new one. 

Thanks!
Erin


----------

